# Orchestral Percussion recommendations



## Pantonal (Apr 26, 2020)

What are opinions on orchestral percussion? I've been using the factory library for some things and have Epic Percussion from Splash Sounds. The use would be for orchestra. I'd like to have a snare drum roll that can be do crescendo/decrescendo via mod wheel, same for timpani and other instruments. I don't mind room ambience if it's a good room. My primary libraries are CSS, CSB and Hollywood woodwinds, plus some other woodwinds, but I'm really waiting for CSW. I figure CSP is too far in the future to wait for. What would you recommend for percussion? I use Logic and just now wondered what Logic's percussion sounds like.


----------



## crandallwarren (Apr 26, 2020)

I like the EW Hollywood percussion. I also own the EWSO and find that the percussion in that library holds up to time pretty well. Lots of verb though, unless you get the Platinum— which is pricey, given its age...


----------



## constaneum (Apr 26, 2020)

i like True Strike and Spitfire Audio Percussion. I'm currently mainly using Spitfire Audio Percussion with CSS and CSB.


----------



## Pantonal (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks for your thoughts. It looks like it's coming down to Hollywood Percussion or Truestrike. I've briefly considered Spitfire and Berlin Percussion but the price difference is a bit much. Both HWP and TS are about $150 - 160. I have HWW so I already have Play on my system. Does either library have anything that makes actual use easier? How many round robins do they have?


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 27, 2020)

True Strike 1 is a budget friendly library that's just as good today as it was upon first release. Can't go wrong with it.

However, If money isn't a concern, Cineperc is the way to go!


----------



## MGdepp (Apr 27, 2020)

While true strike has certainly a good sound, its field of application is a bit narrowed, unfortunately. It has no repetition samples on drums and timpani except for right and left hand ... so, basically, two repetitions, which is pretty low for an instrument that virtually has not many options beides repetitions.  That is why I would not recommend true strike as a first stroke.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 27, 2020)

Spitfire will probably have a Wishlist sale in May that will give you 40% off the price if you put it on your wishlist. 

Not trying to push you in any direction. Just if you decide you like it but it is too expensive, wishlist time will drop the price a lot.


----------



## Heartii (Apr 27, 2020)

Hollywood percussion if you want good stuff for a great price, i also have metropolis ark 3 with a tremendous amount of percussion up to 9 dynamic layers per instrument but it's expensive.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Apr 27, 2020)

I am interested in getting some good orchestral percussion as well at some point. Any thoughts on spitfire percussion vs cineperc?


----------



## Heartii (Apr 27, 2020)

DivingInSpace said:


> I am interested in getting some good orchestral percussion as well at some point. Any thoughts on spitfire percussion vs cineperc?


I personally don't like cineperc but spitfire products are great, i like zimmer perc a lot.


----------



## MichaelVakili (Apr 27, 2020)

Zimmer perc, Soundirons Apocalypse, Strikeforce and Action Strikes. Also I want to put honorable mention In Session Audio's perc libraries.


----------



## theStyg (Apr 27, 2020)

The all-purpose percussion I keep going back to is Impact Soundworks' Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion. Here's Cory Pelizzari's video 

Also, Versilian Studio's Chamber Orchestra 2 has a super underrated set of percussion instruments.


----------



## Pantonal (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks for bringing up Rhapsody, I saw that it has something like 10 dynamic layers and 5 round robins per note. How does Rhapsody compare to HWP and Spitfire HZP? I think Cineperc is a bit out of my price range. I'd only consider HZP on sale.

I saw in another older thread some discussion of actual sound. The Cineperc timpani was referred to as splashy (is that a technical term). OT sells their timpani separately, but I'm not looking (at this point) for anything particularly off center or extended. Curious about HWP sound vs. Rhapsody.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 27, 2020)

True Strike not in the same league as most of the other options imo.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 27, 2020)

Rhapsody is good for some things and not so good for others. I have HWP which I really haven't tried. HZP which is interesting, but doesn't have all of what you would consider the orchestral percussion section. Spitfire JB Perc has all your standard and not so standard percussion instruments. I haven't really played with Cineperc yet.


----------



## theStyg (Apr 27, 2020)

Pantonal said:


> Thanks for bringing up Rhapsody, I saw that it has something like 10 dynamic layers and 5 round robins per note. How does Rhapsody compare to HWP and Spitfire HZP? I think Cineperc is a bit out of my price range. I'd only consider HZP on sale.
> 
> I saw in another older thread some discussion of actual sound. The Cineperc timpani was referred to as splashy (is that a technical term). OT sells their timpani separately, but I'm not looking (at this point) for anything particularly off center or extended. Curious about HWP sound vs. Rhapsody.


HZP is far too specific of an intended purpose to compare to HWP/Rhapsody. I think the choice between those two comes down to 1) which engine do you like (Play or Kontakt), 2) how long do you want to wait for a sale (HWP is currently over 50% off, Rhapsody I've seen run pretty insane sales before), and 3) what do your ears say?

Personally, I've never had an issue with Rhapsody fitting into anything I throw at it, save for "big and epic" sounds. At that point, you'll need to do some processing or use a more specialized library.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 27, 2020)

Just did a quick run through on Cineperc. I can see why it is recommended. It has pretty much everything and it sounds good. Not only the standard stuff, but a lot of ethnic and oddball things as well. Such as a typewriter and train whistle. I got it during the recent sale, so the price wasn't as bad for me.


----------



## Pantonal (Apr 27, 2020)

My need is orchestral not cinematic. I have Epic Percussion for most epic needs. I was leaning toward Rhapsody then saw this.


dzilizzi said:


> Rhapsody is good for some things and not so good for others. I have HWP which I really haven't tried. HZP which is interesting, but doesn't have all of what you would consider the orchestral percussion section. Spitfire JB Perc has all your standard and not so standard percussion instruments. I haven't really played with Cineperc yet.


Please tell me where you think Rhapsody falls short.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Apr 27, 2020)

Cineperc was just discounted 50% on NI. I ended up getting it after using Trues strike for a few years. I still think True Strike is really good. It just lacks the round robins hence why I bought Cineperc.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 27, 2020)

Pantonal said:


> My need is orchestral not cinematic. I have Epic Percussion for most epic needs. I was leaning toward Rhapsody then saw this.
> 
> Please tell me where you think Rhapsody falls short.


Well, for one, all the rolls are useless. I thought at first there was something wrong with my download, but sound is coming out per Kontakt's volume. I just can't hear it at all. None of them. They are all so soft. And you really need it for the cymbal.

My big things are marimbas and timpanis. The marimbas don't have a choice on the sticks. This is fine. I have many marimba libraries.

The timpani rolls are missing. They aren't even mapped. I could figure out how to fix this maybe. Not sure if it is locked. I just figured it was a problem with my download, but then I just checked. They aren't mapped on my version. Maybe I missed an update.

The bells and triangle are actually decent. I can hear the rolls. In most percussion, you only really do single beats and rolls/fast multi beats that can't be done easily using midi. 

And Kontakt's factory library does a lot of this. So at full price, I would never recommend this library. However, it is totally worth the $99 I paid for the Orchestral Bundle from Audio Plugin Deals. It is still available in the shop, but you need points to get it at that price. And you get Orchestral Colors, Bravura Brass chords and FX, vocalisa women's choir and furia strings that are normally free with almost any purchase.

But it doesn't sound as good as Spitfire's Joby Burgess or CinePerc.

EDIT: You have to move the mod wheel to get the rolls to engage. Otherwise, even if the mod wheel is at max volume (127), you don't get any sound. At least I don't with my Launchkey61. YMMV


----------



## Wassim Samad (Apr 28, 2020)

There are no mentions to X3M Orchestral Percussion from Strezov Sampling. I don't own it and the few reviews I watch from it seems it's close to Spitfire Percussion level. Any idea why it seems not so popular?


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 28, 2020)

Wassim Samad said:


> There are no mentions to X3M Orchestral Percussion from Strezov Sampling. I don't own it and the few reviews I watch from it seems it's close to Spitfire Percussion level. Any idea why it seems not so popular?


Strezov Sampling has percussion?


----------



## Pantonal (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi Wassim,
Thanks for mentioning Strezov. I was unaware of their percussion library. The demos sound good, do you own it? Have you used it? Please tell me what you know.


----------



## bryla (Apr 28, 2020)

@dzilizzi sounds like you need an update or contact their support. I have never had those problems with the rolls and my timpani patches have rolls. Are you using your mod wheel to control them?

In my opinion it falls short on variation in instruments: only one octave of crotales (and not bowed), lack of vibraphone, no choice of mallets, 1 set of piatti.
and the space: It really is a close space. Nothing wrong with that but I find it hard to make them huge where CinePerc comes naturally with a full sound and can be scaled back.

Rhapsody is a gold mine of orchestral percussion libraries and contain many great gems in a tight controlled space. Perfect for doing comedy, animation or other chamber-y sounding mixes.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 28, 2020)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Cineperc was just discounted 50% on NI


by "just" you mean still ongoing? I am looking at getting it.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Apr 28, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> by "just" you mean still ongoing? I am looking at getting it.


The sale is over.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 28, 2020)

Not 100% on topic, but related...For those that use orchestral percussion on the daily, and also have multiple libraries (Cineperc, SF...etc), do you find that you use a combination or find that once you find one percussion library you like, you stick with it? Just can't see having many orchestral percussion libraries, because it's not typically layered like strings. Or do you find a combination of them works..like timpani from one, cymbals from another?


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 28, 2020)

DivingInSpace said:


> The sale is over.


damn. You didn't mean the bundle sale though right? You meant only Cineperc? I can still get it at 50% with my EDU discount, but have to request it...anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 28, 2020)

bryla said:


> @dzilizzi sounds like you need an update or contact their support. I have never had those problems with the rolls and my timpani patches have rolls. Are you using your mod wheel to control them?
> 
> In my opinion it falls short on variation in instruments: only one octave of crotales (and not bowed), lack of vibraphone, no choice of mallets, 1 set of piatti.
> and the space: It really is a close space. Nothing wrong with that but I find it hard to make them huge where CinePerc comes naturally with a full sound and can be scaled back.
> ...


I usually have the mod wheel set to 127 when testing out samples. I will try using it again. Looking at Strezov, it seems a better deal for the price. You get to choose the mallets.

Though, either way, I have too much percussion now and most of it is better. However, I will not give up my Sonic Forest! It is my favorite ISW library. It is very percussion-y but not technically a percussion library.


----------



## cqd (Apr 28, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> damn. You didn't mean the bundle sale though right? You meant only Cineperc? I can still get it at 50% with my EDU discount, but have to request it...anyway, thanks for the info.



You only get one coupon from cinesamples a year too, just fyi..


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 28, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> The timpani rolls are missing


far right BLUE keys are rolls...use mod wheel.


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 28, 2020)

bryla said:


> Rhapsody is a gold mine of orchestral percussion libraries and contain many great gems in a tight controlled space. Perfect for doing comedy, animation or other chamber-y sounding mixes.



Bryla, out of curiosity and because i value your opinion: where do you see the strong aspects (or the great gems) of Rhapsody? 
For dry percussions, i prefer in VSL percs in every aspect, however, it's possible that i didn't spent enough time in exploring Rhapsody... (so far, i sometimes used the tubular bells and marimba in addition to the ones in VSL, because i needed a pair of them, but that's it).
Would be interested in hear your tips...


----------



## Pantonal (Apr 28, 2020)

It seems I can use Audio Plugin Deals rewards money to bring the price of Rhapsody down to $99. Strezov Orchestral Percussion X3M is 149 Euros. HWP is $159. Based on the demos I think I like the room sound of Strezov better, but it's hard to say. I need to listen on my good studio system.


----------



## Wassim Samad (Apr 28, 2020)

Pantonal said:


> Hi Wassim,
> Thanks for mentioning Strezov. I was unaware of their percussion library. The demos sound good, do you own it? Have you used it? Please tell me what you know.





dzilizzi said:


> Strezov Sampling has percussion?



Here is the link to their library but I don't own it. It is in my radar with Spitfire Percussion, their price range are very different but looking at the test videos, Strezov X3M Orchestral Percussion seems high quality but no one talks about it. Maybe it is because the library is still "recent"..


----------



## bryla (Apr 28, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> Bryla, out of curiosity and because i value your opinion: where do you see the strong aspects (or the great gems) of Rhapsody?
> For dry percussions, i prefer in VSL percs in every aspect, however, it's possible that i didn't spent enough time in exploring Rhapsody... (so far, i sometimes used the tubular bells and marimba in addition to the ones in VSL, because i needed a pair of them, but that's it).
> Would be interested in hear your tips...


If you've got a VSL pack that covers the same instruments you're probably not gonna get that much use of Rhapsody in particular. I still like it over VSL for the sound. The hall (albeit small) is gorgeous and the tone of the instruments (though not boomy, huge or hyped) is excellent. Every time I open an instrument it is a joy to play them and use them.

The cymbals, toms and timpani can end up weak in a cinematic context compared to CinePerc for example but for that – dare I say – classical sound every instrument is great. All metal in particular are gems on their own.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 28, 2020)

Pantonal said:


> It seems I can use Audio Plugin Deals rewards money to bring the price of Rhapsody down to $99. Strezov Orchestral Percussion X3M is 149 Euros. HWP is $159. Based on the demos I think I like the room sound of Strezov better, but it's hard to say. I need to listen on my good studio system.


I’m confused why Rhapsody is so much? I paid $50. And I could have sworn it was the actual price of the library. So bizarre. Not sure though it’s worth $200. It’s good, but not as flexible as others.


----------



## Pantonal (Apr 28, 2020)

Having now listened to the 3 contenders in my studio I find Strezov to just sound prettier without losing impact or dynamic range. Both Rhapsody and HWP sound in more your face. It may be processing that was applied but I think I'm going with X3M.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Apr 28, 2020)

Pantonal said:


> It seems I can use Audio Plugin Deals rewards money to bring the price of Rhapsody down to $99. Strezov Orchestral Percussion X3M is 149 Euros. HWP is $159. Based on the demos I think I like the room sound of Strezov better, but it's hard to say. I need to listen on my good studio system.


I think the Strezov Percussion library doesn't include toms. Might be something to consider.


----------



## Pantonal (Apr 28, 2020)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> I think the Strezov Percussion library doesn't include toms. Might be something to consider.


Thanks for your concerns, but I have Splash Sounds Epic Percussion which has plenty of toms.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 28, 2020)

Pantonal said:


> Having now listened to the 3 contenders in my studio I find Strezov to just sound prettier without losing impact or dynamic range. Both Rhapsody and HWP sound in more your face. It may be processing that was applied but I think I'm going with X3M.


I just listened again to Strezov...it does sound really great, and that Vibe was amazing and clear. However, not many other orchestral percussion included. No Celeste, I didn't see any or many bells...for what it is, it seems great, but even if you are missing a few percussion elements, that will require yet another purchase. This is why I've decided on Cineperc...has pretty much everything you can think of.


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 28, 2020)

There's also Toontrack Orchestral Percussion SDX. But if you don't own SD3 the price gets hefty


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 28, 2020)

Hollywood Orchestral Percussion is under-rated IMHO. That said, I have never heard a Strezov library that I did not think sounded really good.


----------



## cqd (Apr 28, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Hollywood Orchestral Percussion is under-rated IMHO. That said, I have never heard a Strezov library that I did not think sounded really good.



Really needs the diamond though..


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 28, 2020)

cqd said:


> Really needs the diamond though..




Hmmm, not sure, I think they picked the right default mic for Gold. The only one I _really_ needed Diamond for are the woodwinds, for the close mic.


----------



## theStyg (Apr 28, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Well, for one, all the rolls are useless. I thought at first there was something wrong with my download, but sound is coming out per Kontakt's volume. I just can't hear it at all. None of them. They are all so soft. And you really need it for the cymbal.
> 
> My big things are marimbas and timpanis. The marimbas don't have a choice on the sticks. This is fine. I have many marimba libraries.
> 
> ...


Yes, rolls are assigned to modwheel and start at whisper quiet by default. Though I will agree with the marimbas. I too would not recommend Rhapsody at full price, but by that token, I would say you get significantly more value out of it than Joby/CinePerc on the right sale. I'd also personally not pay full price for Joby or even CinePerc. Joby has better tuned percussion yet I'd say most of the rest of the sounds are comparable, and the fact CinePerc does so much is great, but at that point I'd sooner consider checking out more specific libraries that specialize in things outside of orchestral percussion.

Oh also, worth noting, no celeste in Rhapsody. I know that's not horribly uncommon, and even the ones often included in libraries are not super great imo (never liked True Strike's for example). For that reason, I'd recommend a celeste library on top of anyone's all-encompassing library of choice.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 28, 2020)

One advantage to Strezov Orchestral Percussion is that their excellent X3M percussion engine works the same way on all their percussion libraries. As you can easily assign where each instrument is mapped, it's very easy to layer their different libraries in multis. Not just Lightning, Framedrum, Taikos, Tupans, Thunder, and Vibe, but also the percussion in Balkan Ethnic Orchestra, and the upcoming Jade Ethnic Orchestra. Not to mention whatever they will add in the future.


----------



## Pantonal (Apr 28, 2020)

I pulled the trigger on Strezov, have downloaded it and am using it now. It sounds great, I was easily able to dial in the sound I wanted and am getting familiar with the X3M percussion engine. It took me a while to find the melodic instruments (hint, they're separate instruments). I thought I might want my timpani a bit splashier, dialed up the transient then decided to back it off. It was cool that I could try it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 28, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> far right BLUE keys are rolls...use mod wheel.


I know where the rolls are. They are working now. You have to move the mod wheel to engage them. Once engaged, you can leave it at 127 and it will work. I actually had figured that out after I posted. 

It's just weird that the mod wheel is at 127, but I have to move it to engage the rolls sound. And when I opened the mapping editor in Kontakt, it did not show anything mapped to the keys with the rolls. Strange.


theStyg said:


> Yes, rolls are assigned to modwheel and start at whisper quiet by default. Though I will agree with the marimbas. I too would not recommend Rhapsody at full price, but by that token, I would say you get significantly more value out of it than Joby/CinePerc on the right sale. I'd also personally not pay full price for Joby or even CinePerc. Joby has better tuned percussion yet I'd say most of the rest of the sounds are comparable, and the fact CinePerc does so much is great, but at that point I'd sooner consider checking out more specific libraries that specialize in things outside of orchestral percussion.
> 
> Oh also, worth noting, no celeste in Rhapsody. I know that's not horribly uncommon, and even the ones often included in libraries are not super great imo (never liked True Strike's for example). For that reason, I'd recommend a celeste library on top of anyone's all-encompassing library of choice.


I only got the Joby one because I have SSO and it is the same space. I do love the Air Lynhurst sound. But it is a personal preference not necessarily shared by others. 

Truthfully, very few of the Orchestral Percussion libraries have good Marimbas, celestes, etc... I like Sonokinetics Mallets and Sonicouture's Marimba, as well as a few others. And 8Dio has a number of them on sale for $18 right now. 8Dio is a great place to get percussion, but only when it is on sale. I don't know that they have really standard orchestral percussion. Their "Studio Orchestral Percussion" is the marimbas, glocks, xylophones, etc... No drums or cymbals.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 28, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> It's just weird that the mod wheel is at 127, but I have to move it to engage the rolls sound.


This happened to me a few times...where there is no sound, even after the MIDI was laid out...so if you need the rolls, make sure to record the mod wheel position, otherwise it may not sound all the time.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 28, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> This happened to me a few times...where there is no sound, even after the MIDI was laid out...so if you need the rolls, make sure to record the mod wheel position, otherwise it may not sound all the time.


or use a different library. Because I have too many.....


----------



## AndyP (Apr 28, 2020)

I have become a great friend of VSL Percussion and Cinepercussion. Hollywood Percussion also meets my expectations.
+ BBO Dorado has convinced me very much for epic percussion tracks. Because of the different mic presets it is very versatile. Since the Synchron Player has time sync it is a real joy to work with.


----------



## NekujaK (Apr 28, 2020)

I have most of my orchestral and epic percussion needs taken care of, however, I'm still wanting for a good timpani library. After listening to various choices, I think I've settled on Berlin Percussion - Timpani: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/44

Before I buy, is there any reason I should be looking elsewhere instead?
Thanks.


----------



## theStyg (Apr 28, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> I have most of my orchestral and epic percussion needs taken care of, however, I'm still wanting for a good timpani library. After listening to various choices, I think I've settled on Berlin Percussion - Timpani: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/44
> 
> Before I buy, is there any reason I should be looking elsewhere instead?
> Thanks.


Well, if you're looking for something just over half the price and including a lot of stranger patches in addition to standard articulations https://www.modwheel.co.nz/timphonia


----------



## NekujaK (Apr 28, 2020)

theStyg said:


> Well, if you're looking for something just over half the price and including a lot of stranger patches in addition to standard articulations https://www.modwheel.co.nz/timphonia


Wow - that one completely flew under my radar! At first glance, it sounds really good, plus I can't argue with the price and the added designed patches.
I really appreciate the suggestion - thanks so much!


----------



## erikradbo (Apr 29, 2020)

went through the same process in December and also ended up with x3m. Already had HOP but wanted something simpler. Didn’t like the room, or lack thereof, on rhapsody. So far very happy with x3m although I haven’t been very active the last couple of months. The sound is great and it’s all very intuitive. Unless you’re missing some instruments such as concert toms it’s a winner. 



Pantonal said:


> I pulled the trigger on Strezov, have downloaded it and am using it now. It sounds great, I was easily able to dial in the sound I wanted and am getting familiar with the X3M percussion engine. It took me a while to find the melodic instruments (hint, they're separate instruments). I thought I might want my timpani a bit splashier, dialed up the transient then decided to back it off. It was cool that I could try it.


----------



## Akcel (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 29, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Not 100% on topic, but related...For those that use orchestral percussion on the daily, and also have multiple libraries (Cineperc, SF...etc), do you find that you use a combination or find that once you find one percussion library you like, you stick with it? Just can't see having many orchestral percussion libraries, because it's not typically layered like strings. Or do you find a combination of them works..like timpani from one, cymbals from another?


Count me in the group that uses a lot of libraries. I like having options for what goes best with a track. For example, I don't think it's necessary for perc libraries to have my favorite tonal perc like a Celeste, because I have a Celeste I like in Keyscape.

Also I use a lot of world percussion, so that leads me far afield. I almost never use any instrument that would require a second person to move around. If I never heard another o-daiko, that would be fine with me. 

One library nobody has mentioned but which I like is NI's Symphony series one (full), made with Sonuscore.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 29, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> One library nobody has mentioned but which I like is NI's Symphony series one (full), made with Sonuscore.


Been looking at that one also. Thought it had some issues...don't remember what they were exactly though. I also use quite a bit of world percussion...that's why I was thinking Cineperc...covers everything really. I may end up with SF percussion though, if I can get it at a wishlist price...then supplement the rest...not sure.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 29, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Been looking at that one also. Thought it had some issues...don't remember what they were exactly though. I also use quite a bit of world percussion...that's why I was thinking Cineperc...covers everything really. I may end up with SF percussion though, if I can get it at a wishlist price...then supplement the rest...not sure.


If you have KU12, it comes with the basic version of this. I haven't really used it. Not sure why.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 29, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> If you have KU12, it comes with the basic version of this. I haven't really used it. Not sure why.


I have KU11...can always upgrade. Will take another look at it and see what's more cost effective. Strezov does have a nice sound also, and very reasonable. But for an all encompassing library, I think none come close to Cineperc...meaning same space and in one library.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 29, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> If you have KU12, it comes with the basic version of this. I haven't really used it. Not sure why.


It is painfully LE. So often when there was something I wanted to do on it, I couldn't. But I liked the sound of what I could use and the GUI. So I bought the full version on this forum. I wasn't interested in any of the other full Symphony libraries.


----------



## theStyg (Apr 29, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> One library nobody has mentioned but which I like is NI's Symphony series one (full), made with Sonuscore.


I will also vouch for this library. Some great sounds in there.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 29, 2020)

theStyg said:


> I will also vouch for this library. Some great sounds in there.


I noticed the vibes ring out quite a bit. Is there an option to play them like a piano? opposite dampening with pedal...


----------



## theStyg (Apr 29, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I noticed the vibes ring out quite a bit. Is there an option to play them like a piano? opposite dampening with pedal...


You can shorten/automate the release, and that kills the ring.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 29, 2020)

theStyg said:


> You can shorten/automate the release, and that kills the ring.


is it in the GUI?


----------



## theStyg (Apr 29, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> is it in the GUI?


It is, next to the other sliders on the main page of the interface.


----------



## erikradbo (Apr 30, 2020)

I’ll add an opinion regarding strezov orch x3m pricing: it’s weird how low it is. Yes you’re missing toms but otherwise it’s a modern percussion library by a developer who priced their - very large but still - string library afflatus at €799. Orch X3m could have been named afflatus percussions and priced €399 without anyone raising an eyebrow. Maybe it’s even slightly overlooked because of this low price. Edit: FYI it's €149.


----------



## theStyg (Apr 30, 2020)

erikradbo said:


> I’ll add an opinion regarding strezov orch x3m pricing: it’s weird how low it is. Yes you’re missing toms but otherwise it’s a modern percussion library by a developer who priced their - very large but still - string library afflatus at €799. Orch X3m could have been named afflatus percussions and priced €399 without anyone raising an eyebrow. Maybe it’s even slightly overlooked because of this low price. Edit: FYI it's €149.


I'd say the immensely more complex programming present in Afflatus (and by extension, the choir libraries by the same developer) are what inflate that price.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 30, 2020)

erikradbo said:


> I’ll add an opinion regarding strezov orch x3m pricing: it’s weird how low it is. Yes you’re missing toms but otherwise it’s a modern percussion library by a developer who priced their - very large but still - string library afflatus at €799. Orch X3m could have been named afflatus percussions and priced €399 without anyone raising an eyebrow. Maybe it’s even slightly overlooked because of this low price. Edit: FYI it's €149.


And when it was released it was €99


----------



## erikradbo (Apr 30, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> And when it was released it was €99



Still was this xmas with a general voucher...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 30, 2020)

LADD is very good.

I have to admit to not having fully exploited its sequencing features, but the raw sounds are very well recorded.

Random comment: exciters are your friend with a lot of percussion instruments when you're not using them in a purely orchestral setting. That's especially true of orchestral snare drums, which tend to sound like a flat tire.


----------



## Jack Weaver (May 1, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> LADD is very good.
> 
> I have to admit to not having fully exploited its sequencing features, but the raw sounds are very well recorded.


+1 to both comments. 

.


----------

